# Anyone else GAIN WEIGHT during first trimester?



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Please tell me I'm not the only one. I'm 10 weeks, and am at 115. I started at 100. I don't understand- I've eaten generally healthily, whole grains, yes, I have the occasional red licorice craving with Dr. Pepper, but that's RARE. I did notice I wasn't exercising as much as I used to be, but what can I say- I'm TIRED. I'm sick. Why am I gaining so much? Should this be alarming?

I keep hearing about women losing weight in the first trimester. I must admit I'm quite jealous of these women- despite morning sickness, I am VERY hungry when I'm not running to the bathroom. I just can't believe I'm gaining so quickly.

Should I diet? Should I limit my carb intake and only eat protein and veggies? I'm really ready to start running every day and not eat as much because of how horrified I am...

Thoughts?


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

uh yeah, my butt was in maternity clothes at week 9. none of my clothes fit me at all. of course i ended up gaining 130ish lbs during that PG lol


----------



## ursusarctos (Dec 16, 2008)

I gained about 15 lbs in the first tri. I was constantly starving, so I ate. Then I gained about 15 more by 28 weeks. After that the weight gain has actually slowed down quite a bit (I'm 33 weeks now) even though it's supposed to increase in the 3rd tri. My appetite has sort of fallen off now that my stomach is so squished so I'm glad I gained weight earlier. If you're mostly eating healthy food, then listen to what your body is telling you - if you're hungry, you need to eat!


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

In my first 2 pregnancies I didn't gain anything in the first tri, but with #3 I have already gained 7-8 pounds at 16 weeks! Chantelle- this is your third too right? For me a few things are different this time around. I weaned dd when I got pg with ds, but this time I've kept nursing. And b/c of that I couldn't take anti-nausea meds. I feel like I've eaten more to quell the nausea and support the nursing. Plus I know that it's easier to gain with subsequent pregnancies since the fat cells are already in place and there is generally less time for exercise/self-care.

At any rate, you're not alone and I wouldn't diet. Maybe just cut back on excess sugars and go on walks if you can. If you're going through m/s you gotta eat what you gotta eat and do what you gotta do.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Ah ha ha ha, YES! I'm 17 weeks and I've already gained 18lbs. I had gained 15lbs by the end of my first trimester. This is my 3rd pregnancy and it's the same every time, it's just what my body does. I gain 45-50lbs when I'm pregnant, it doesn't matter how healthy I eat or how much I move. Luckily, it all melts off pp with breastfeeding and a little activity. 

My theory is that my body needs the extra weight to breastfeed. I have always started off thin and lost the weight within 6-7mo pp. I think that you should listen to your body and eat when you're hungry. You are also starting off quite thin and probably need the extra fat to grow a healthy baby.


----------



## Rose-up (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah, my first 3 pgs I gained at least 10lbs in the first tri. Went on to gain about 40lbs with each by the time I delivered. Had no issues getting back to pre-pg weight in a reasonable amount of time. With my current pregnancy, I had gained about 5lbs at my 9wk visit, but at my visit yesterday at 13wk I'd dropped a couple of those.

I personally wouldn't diet during pg. Your body knows what it's doing with regards to weight gain, as long as you are putting in a good balance, so trust it.


----------



## LLtheTinkerbell (Oct 25, 2010)

Yup. I'm not sure how much I gained exactly but I let myself eat whatever I could manage that was "reasonably" healthy during the first tri, whenever I wanted. This meant I ended up eating a lot more than pre-preg. For awhile all I could stomach was cereal, and I'd eat three bowls of it at a time if I could. Also found that as long as my stomach was full the nausea was abated somewhat.

I continued to gain throughout this pregnancy, 5 lbs at every midwife visit I think (once a month until 32 weeks) but plateaued after gaining 40 lbs at about 34 weeks I think, which is where I sit today at 5 days past my EDD.

Every BODY is different, comparing ourselves to how other women's bodies gain or don't gain during pregnancy (or while not pregnant for that matter) is generally frustrating, depressing and altogether not too useful, IMO. I and I also agree with this:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zuleicamoon*
> 
> I personally wouldn't diet during pg. Your body knows what it's doing with regards to weight gain, as long as you are putting in a good balance, so trust it.


In other words, don't worry!!!


----------



## SuburbanHippie (Aug 29, 2008)

I gained 10 lbs a month during the second, third, and fourth month of pregnancy. I do have GD though so that would be why.


----------



## Snugglebugmom (Mar 17, 2008)

Unless you are unusually short, 100 pounds is a very low weight. It's likely that your body is trying to build up a fat store quickly, to be able to provide nutrition for the baby. I understand it must be unsettling to see the scale go up so quickly, but it seems to me that your body is very adept at taking care of business. The rapid weight gain will most likely abate further on, your body just needs to build up a buffer now in case there are leaner times ahead, because it is growing a tiny human.

It can be a pain in the butt, but when you think about it, it's a pretty cool mechanism!


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snugglebugmom*
> 
> Unless you are unusually short, 100 pounds is a very low weight. It's likely that your body is trying to build up a fat store quickly, to be able to provide nutrition for the baby. I understand it must be unsettling to see the scale go up so quickly, but it seems to me that your body is very adept at taking care of business. The rapid weight gain will most likely abate further on, your body just needs to build up a buffer now in case there are leaner times ahead, because it is growing a tiny human.
> 
> It can be a pain in the butt, but when you think about it, it's a pretty cool mechanism!


Good point. Well, I am 5'1, so that IS short, but I suppose not "unusually" so  I grew up trying to explain to people that 95 pounds on a 5'1 girl is NOT too skinny. That's how much I weighed in wedding pictures and I looked maybe slightly underweight but definitely not scary like my highschool years when I was at 80 pounds! Yikes!

That makes sense about the body wanting to compensate for my lack of "fat" by packing it on, so to speak


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

No, do not worry, and do not be envious of losing weight!

I am normally 100 lbs when not PG (though this last PG left me with an extra 3 lbs) and your height. I normally gain weight easily in the 1st tri and quickly, but about 30 lbs total. I keep 10 lbs on for a yr while nursing and then it comes off.

This time my ms is bad and I have lost weight, now I am about 99. I hate it. I hate this ms and I would rather gain and not feel so helpless all of the time. I think I was hungry one time this week and when I ate I threw up.


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Ok, well I am really glad I am not the only one to be gaining weight as quickly as I am. Previous poster brings up a good point- I suppose this is better than being miserable  Feel better soon!!


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

I gained at least 10 lbs in the first trimester. I wasn't nauseous, had no trouble keeping food down. I was hungry! And felt lousy. So I ate, and most of it was healthy. And while in hindsight I should have tried to find a way to cut back on the candy (I went through 3 or 4 bags of Jolly Ranchers), when I was sucking on hard candy I didn't feel lousy. So, *shrug*. I maintain I did what I needed to do and if my body hadn't wanted me to gain weight, it wouldn't have insisted I eat so much.


----------



## nooro (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey Girls,

Im also short and usually at 50 kgs and since I got pregnant I shot up 8 pounds and now Im in my seventh week so I freaked!

its all around my tummy nd boobs but I think that maybe bcz of our small figure the weight shows more and also each body is different and if I didnt need it my body wouldnt have produced it somehow.

Good luck for all and I really hope my weight evens out throughout pregnancy so I can have an OK delivery.

Cheers (orange juice one)


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

I stuff my face with high fat and protein food in the first trimester, otherwise i get nauseous. I must certainly have gained weight, i dont remember. (not pregnant now)


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

I hear ya. While this is my 11th pregnancy (thoguh only 4th baby), this is the first time I've GAINED right from the start and it freaked me out! (I posted about it here)


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

I was down 50 lbs and within my normal weight range finally when I got pregnant. I still was not at my ideal weight, but not far up from it. Well, I've already gained like 8 lbs at 10 weeks because I have to eat or I feel sick. Oh well. I lost weight with my third pregnancy in the first trimester, but that was the one I felt the worst with. Weight comes off though, so as long as it isn't extremely excessive, which in OP's case, absolutely not, then you're alright. I agree that OP sounds rather thin and that your body is just making itself a better home for your growing baby.


----------



## gurl8203 (Dec 9, 2009)

I am in the 1st trimester of my 5th pregnancy and still nursing my last baby. I have already gained 8lbs or so. I am super hungry all the time right now and I have to eat or I get super sick. I have gained 45-55 lbs in each of my pregnancies no matter how healthy I ate or how much I exercised. I think that is just how much extra weight my body needs to grow a healthy baby. I gain it differently every time, sometimes more at first and then it slows down, sometimes less at first and then more at the end. My first pregnancy I gained 20lbs the 1st tri. My third pregnancy I lost 5lbs during the 1st tri then somehow gained 15lbs between my 4th and 5th month. Like one of the previous poster's said, if anything, reduce the amount of refined sugar and flour or any other junk food you eat, but don't make yourself go hungry. Trust that your body knows what it needs


----------



## deborahbgkelly (Feb 16, 2011)

My RE (and last year my OB's nurse) suggested hiding the scale. That may be a good plan. Also, if it really messes with your body image to see it at the doctor's office, tell them you only want to know if there's something to be concerned about and then turn around on the scale.


----------



## Quinalla (May 23, 2005)

Yup, I gained weigh in the 1st trimester with both pregnancies as I don't get morning sickness, so I'm hungry from the start. You really do want to gain weight while pregnant, so don't worry, eat healthfully and your body will do what it needs to do!


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes, I gained weight in all tri's and ended up gaining the recommended total amount for my body.


----------



## yallcomeback (Nov 5, 2012)

Please don't diet when pregnant! It's likely to be at least partially water weight. I gained 10 lbs by week 8 this pg, mostly retained water from hormonal changes and increased carbohydrates. I have had NVP too. Listen to your body, if you're hungry, eat! Growing a baby requires extra energy consumption and it's healthy to gain some padding as well


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

I am on my third pregnancy and have gained weight in the first trimester with each one. I gained about 40 lbs total with each of my first pregnancies but lost the pregnancy weight each time. I'm hoping I gain less this time but if not, it'll be okay.


----------

